# How do you describe your viewing experience?



## ArtificialTheory (Feb 11, 2013)

Just wondering how different groups react to the same ... external reality? (Yes, Spade's test). Just describe your impression of the photo in a paragraph or so.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut (Feb 5, 2013)

The place where the viewer stands is elevated, showing a very wide and far view. Nature and city life are combined. It is kinda peaceful and distant from "action" (action being on the bridge/in the city). Also, it is a bit lonely, but in a nice way.
It reminds me of traveling and the possibilities I can have and things I can discover. 
Somehow it also has some kind of warm feeling to it, maybe it is the reflection in the water that looks like candles.
Also, it has some kind of modern romantic to it. 
I love the night out in the nature, but I also love cities by night as they are vibrant and alive. People go out to have fun, dance etc. I have to think of a strong summer night smell somehow as well.


----------



## farfaraway (Feb 15, 2013)

San Francisco?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Too much yellow.


----------



## coffeesnob (Dec 26, 2012)

At first I thought people are driving over a bridge at night. And then I looked at the picture again, and I couldn't really identify any cars on the bridge. So I thought maybe the bridge is not being used? Then I briefly thought about if driving over bridges is safe. I quickly googled it and learned that the name of the fear of crossing bridges is gephyrophobia. And, then I noticed the lights and concluded that electricity is being wasted. 

I agree with other posters. It's not that interesting.
@_ArtificialTheory_, why did you choose this particular picture? Would you update us with your analysis? I would like your explanation in terms of different cognitive functions, please. =)


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

I think the picture is rather boring; nothing is really happening. Im not a fan of the types of bright lights, or the water.

This looks like a photograph that some would say is beautiful, but I view it as a failed attempt at capturing substance.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

pretty, but it seems extrenuous. If I had to guess, the contrast has been turned up, which is why where the person is standing seems so dark. Also, postcard, so it could be photoshopped.

AS to how i'd react if I saw this in person? I'd probably look at it for a few seconds, wishing I had a camera, and move on.


----------



## ArtificialTheory (Feb 11, 2013)

coffeesnob said:


> At first I thought people are driving over a bridge at night. And then I looked at the picture again, and I couldn't really identify any cars on the bridge. So I thought maybe the bridge is not being used? Then I briefly thought about if driving over bridges is safe. I quickly googled it and learned that the name of the fear of crossing bridges is gephyrophobia. And, then I noticed the lights and concluded that electricity is being wasted.
> 
> I agree with other posters. It's not that interesting.
> @_ArtificialTheory_, why did you choose this particular picture? Would you update us with your analysis? I would like your explanation in terms of different cognitive functions, please. =)


So far in the What's my Type forum, going more so by doms...

*Fi *types might either associate with it, relate to what they like or feel the need to change things. FiSe tends to just feel while FiNe are more inclined to "fix" the image for themselves or stretch their feelings via Ne.
*Se* types well...



(I'm exaggerating, but the basic idea is straightforward; it's there, they see, they judge, they move on). 
*Ti* types might analyze the technicality(Se) of the photos (viva la every art teacher's favorite student) or reflect it in the intention of the maker (Ne).
*Ni* types look into symbolism or theoretical standpoint of the picture; factoring mood and subject matter
*Ne* types go about everywhere or play the association game. Tends to go metaphoric/joke. If they _really_
try then it's like the ni-type on crack. 
*Te/Fe* types are more subtle if you look at the function by itself because for a judging function, it's not as in-depth as *Ti/F *and it's easily confused by Se + Ji. It seems to me they tend to appraise the image either by logical assessment or with their feelings. 
*Si* types tend to reflect on the impact of the image, like how _small _it makes them feel or how _violent _and then project their subjectivity into it. 

It's probably pretty obvious/expected, but it's the base of it. Initially I'm more interested in an Si-type's reaction because the meta-experiencing they go through seems very...subtle and hard to catch on. I guess it's partially why I chose a mundane image, but seeing as how I branched into the other types I may as well do more research into it for art's sake. I was wondering if a mundane image would still say, cause Ne to fire because the What's my Type forms tend to put people into more focus over a picture than they probably should. 

I'll try abstract or other types of images too. I hope you don't feel condescended by a Cog. Func inkblot tests


----------



## Colonel (Aug 8, 2012)

I see a landscape, nearly, and seeing the vast amount of space is almost awing. Almost. The reason the effect is not completed is due to the lights. I've never understood why people find city-scapes to be beautiful, the hard lines and electronic lights are mildly interesting, but nothing more.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

What someone else already said, pretty but boring. There doesn't seem to be much going on. It is the sort of picture I would normally only glance at and then forget it a few minutes later, if it were more detailed I would look at it longer and remember it for longer.


----------



## TheBlueRainWolf (Sep 28, 2012)

It looks like a view from Rise of the Planet of the Apes (when Caesar is in the Redwoods). The viewer is probably in a tree or low-flying helicopter. The reflection in the water is nice, but I'm not interested in going to the bridge. I'm wondering what that smaller curvy light line is on the horizon in the middle of the photograph.


----------



## katiki (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok, it's a picture of a bridge (Golden Gate I believe...San Fransisco...now I want to watch Full House...ok, concentrate) taken at night from a distance. The juxtaposition of hard against soft, caused by the lights reflecting off the water to create an impressionist version of the bridge, is interesting. The way the photograph is broken up into thirds (dark blue on top, warm orange of the lights in the middle, black of the ridge and foliage - where the photographer is standing - on the bottom) is also interesting, but I find the silhouette of the foliage at the bottom slightly distracting. However, the photographer probably could help that with out moving and readjusting the composition. Overall a well executed photo that looks like it would make a good post card for tourists.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't think it's boring!  I love how the water looks, and I like the contrast between the blurry, streaky lights in the water, and the speckley lights higher up. I also really like the silhouette of the bushes in front. It makes it feel like you're actually there, instead of just looking at a picture. And I just think there's just a really good balance of sharp detail and soft background. And I like how you can tell it's really busy. It's not just like a still landscape, you know? There are people everywhere, probably having lots of fun and adventures.

And then there's the lonely guy just sitting in the bushes watching.  I'd call him a loser, but nah, he probably likes it better that way.


----------

